# emacssurvey.org



## jrm@ (Nov 12, 2020)

Hello all,

Emacs ports maintainers here.  Over the past few years we have made some changes to the Emacs ports, which hopefully improve the user experience.  For example, we now update editors/emacs-devel to the latest upstream commit about every two weeks and we eat our own dog food.  Thanks to users, we were able to catch and report bugs before they could reach a stable release.  Upstream has been receptive to our reports, though few if any core Emacs developers run FreeBSD.  If you care about Emacs on FreeBSD, please let the Emacs community know by filling out the Emacs Survey at 

emacssurvey.org.

It's open until November 30.

Regards,

Ashish and Joe


----------



## Jose (Nov 12, 2020)

I took it, but I dunno that what I had to say will be useful to them. I use Emacs as a quick-and-dirty scratchpad, and to fix stupid copy-paste defaults. Everyone has decided that I want to keep the source style when I paste now. That is almost never what I want. Emacs de-styles things nicely into plain text for me.


----------



## PMc (Nov 12, 2020)

Jose said:


> I took it, but I dunno that what I had to say will be useful to them. I use Emacs as a quick-and-dirty scratchpad, and to fix stupid copy-paste defaults. Everyone has decided that I want to keep the source style when I paste now. That is almost never what I want. Emacs de-styles things nicely into plain text for me.


That's also interesting. emacs seems to access cutbuffers differently - I was never able to cut+paste from xterm to pgadmin3, there must be at least two different cutbuffers. But from xterm to emacs works, and from emacs to pgadmin3 also works. Never figured what is actually happening there (and now pgadmin3 is old).

The survey - well I told them I'm using it as the unix machine editor when vi gets annoying. I don't care if that's useful to them - they want to know their user base, fine. But I learned from this that the thing appears to be even bigger than I imagined, and one can probably make a passion of it.


----------



## facedebouc (Nov 12, 2020)

Done.


----------



## PMc (Nov 12, 2020)

BTW: Heartily greetings to the port maintainers! Nice to read You!

And much thanks for tidying up that Makefile and removing that grotesque openmp conditional from r454482 in r544763 - it now builds again properly, without rebuilding a compiler and all it's prereqs first.


----------



## Lamia (Nov 13, 2020)

I fill the form to the third part and then it starts all over again. I hope my entries were finally saved and submitted.

Emacs rock. It does everything for us. The form could add if Emacs users use other tools with Emacs features -  keybindings etc - in order to  maintain the mouse-free interaction with their PCs. We use several of such tools.


----------



## Jose (Nov 13, 2020)

Lamia said:


> Emacs rock. It does everything for us. The form could add if Emacs users use other tools with Emacs features -  keybindings etc - in order to  maintain the mouse-free interaction with their PCs. We use several of such tools.


This is why I originally switched from screen(1) to tmux(1). I got tired of pressing c-a to go to the beginning of a line, and winding up in beep mode instead.


----------



## Lamia (Nov 14, 2020)

A


Jose said:


> This is why I originally switched from screen(1) to tmux(1). I got tired of pressing c-a to go to the beginning of a line, and winding up in beep mode instead.


And then from tmux to byobo (with the superb Emacs mode as option).


----------



## jrm@ (Dec 9, 2020)

The results are in.


----------



## jrm@ (Nov 10, 2022)

The 2022 version of the survey is open.



			Emacs User Survey


----------

